# Louisiana Gathering



## bamafan (Oct 9, 2010)

Shooter Rick, Eman whats the word form over there? Need an update and some pictures. I hated I couldn't make it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 9, 2010)

BAMAFAN said:


> Shooter Rick, Eman whats the word form over there? Need an update and some pictures. I hated I couldn't make it.




I second Tim's comment!


----------



## grouper sandwich (Oct 9, 2010)

Where's the qview?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2010)

We might be waiting for this thing to end fellow SMFers. I think that AL said that the web reception isn't worth a darn out on the farm. But I'm sure they can work something out maybe they can send Jerry up a pole or something we did it couple of years ago at his gathering and got the GATOR game. Then there is one tonight too. They had better do something. Man I should have went with Jerry he's the lone Gator out there among all those lswho fans


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 10, 2010)

Back home with tons of pics but exhausted.  had a great time and will download pics from my camera and post as soon as I can see straight again.  LOL


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 10, 2010)

It was a great time with good friends and way too much food


----------



## eman (Oct 10, 2010)

We had less folks than planned show up so we had PLENTY food. Gumbo fri night w/ sausage poboys and great smoked food and lots of sides sat .

real good breakfast sat and sun.

 I didn't take any pics (crappy camera ) but there were lots taken. New memeber (Dickie) needed an excuse to go fishing ,so we have all ready assigned him a dish for next years south Louisiana gathering. Red fish on the half shell. Since he may have trouble procuring enough redfish by him self, Al and i have after much gnashing of our teeth volunteered our help to go fishing with him to help make sure that we have enough red fish.( isn't that the smf way) allways willing to help out the new guy?


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 10, 2010)

Well it was a great time. 10 folks came and I believe all had a good time even if Piney had to deal with the Gators not winning!  LOL  The food was fantastic and include butt, brisket,prime rib, ABTs, Gumbo, Home cured bacon, salads, deserts, grits,eggs, biskets and gravy, cinimon rolls, lemon pie, purple hull peas, artichoke casserole, baked beens, garlic bread, homemade breakfast sausage, tater salad, and more than I can type.  Als facility was great and the weather fantastic.  Pics below:


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Great pics Rick. Looks like everyone had a good time and some great food to boot.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks like it was a big success....  Shame you didn't have a group shot with names to go with faces...

I notice a couple skinny people there, you needed to feed them better, they didn't look healthy...LOL


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 10, 2010)

Well several of us took pics so I hope someone else will post up the poeple shots.  Those with the small belt size are new to SMF and we are working hard to improve their health!  LOL


----------



## alblancher (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, the Saints are having a real hard time with the Cardinals so I'm going to make a very rambling, long post.  Remember, like everyone else there I've had about 8 hours sleep in the last 3 days.

  I want to thank Jerry for making the long drive and taking the ribbing like a man.  The 2 armed Gator Chomp became a thumb and 4 finger Gator Chump.  He stuck in there making sure we saw just how bad the officiating went during the game and how LSU beat Florida's second string team.  Thanks for the plow and we all look forward to getting with you next spring.  You are a great guy and good friend.

  Dickie3496 and Kathy are new forum members and took advantage of Rick’s and Bob’s love for the hobby.  I think they spent more time asking questions and poking around in the smokers then they did eating.  They’re kind of skinny but not for long!  People like you are a big reason we like to do these events.  Kathy, what’s left of your lemon ice box pie is in my refrigerator but the portion you set aside for Keith is getting much, much smaller.  You may want to give Liz a call and tell her to stay away from it.  You guys are welcome to come park your camper at my place anytime.  I'll tell ya, Dickie went from being an attendee to wanting to help to stage the next one.  Maybe we should schedule one of the planning meetings on a boat to help you out with your Redfish on the half shell dish.

Ruby, pleasure to meet you.  Look forward to keeping in touch and definitely seeing you at the next one.  Hope you enjoyed the opportunity to finally get a little quiet time in the country.

Rick, you da man.  You make magic with that Lang.  Don’t forget to start a thread  about the best seasoned smoker on the forum.  You tell some good stories too, not sure I believe them all but they are fun to listen to.   Sandy, as always your sticky rolls are great.  I put a good dent in them on my way home this afternoon.  It seems whenever we get to see each other at one of these events we end up spending an afternoon just talking about the farm you grew up on.  We do have some latent, childhood fears in common.  If one of those damn roosters gets lose the two of us will be sharing the front seat of the pickup truck. 

Bob made a gumbo that even the Cajuns in the group where impressed by.  I’ve eaten a lot of gumbo but yours was one of the best.  I’m packing a prime rib sandwich for tomorrow's’s lunch.  Sheri, you are our savior,  I don’t think you left the kitchen the entire time you where there.  Just to let on, Sheri would be a great Iron Chef.  Tell her what you have and let her put a dish together.  She made a bread pudding out of some left over sticky rolls that didn’t last long.  Artichoke dressing, purple hull peas, peach and blueberry cobbler, the stuffed Anaheims, the ABTs, cathead biscuits with sausage gravy.  I told her what I wanted to do with them, she took my instructions, turned them completely around and produced food that I couldn’t come close to matching.  Thanks for all your hard work and friendship.

We didn’t get to do the cracklins or build the campfire but I promise next time they’ll get done. 

I'm going to look and see what pictures I was able to take and I'll post what I have but after we ate I couldn't move around to much.

Thanks guys for a great time.

Al


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok I think I can actually think now after getting caught up on some sleep. If ya'll didn't make it you missed out on a great time with some great people. Al and Liz's place is a great venue out in the country where its nice and quiet. They have a very good assortment of fruit trees and a garden so its a nice relaxing type place. I made some new friends and got to spend some time with other good friends and I really enjoyed just going to a Gathering and not hosting it for a change it takes a lot of work to put one on. I arrived to the smokehouse running and the bacon smoking which by the way was very good Saturday morning. The gumbo and poor boy sandwiches Friday night were great its the first time I had eaten true gumbo and it was very good.After a nice evening with good people the breakfast was awesome there was way too much of it tho seems I could only get to Sandy's cinnamon sticky buns some of Al's great bacon and some of Rick's outstanding sausage I know there was much more but even this fat boy ran out of room before trying it all. They had fired up a couple smokers Saturday morning and were preparing for the fine Saturday night feast as well as snacks through out the day. The snacks were good but the feast Saturday night was unreal there was just way too much to even try it all. After the pork, brisket, prime rib, baked beans, tater salad, green beans, potato salad and garlic bread I could do no more even tho there was plenty of things I had yet to try. It was a very nice weekend and I sure hope ya'll do it again.

By the way I was having so much fun and being so lazy I didn't even get the camera out of the truck but I know others did so there should be lots of pics but if its not too far away from you you really need to make plans to attend a Gathering near you when they are held the time spent with good people and the food is well worth it not to mention the new ideas and tricks about cooking you'll pick up. I know i have made friends at the Gatherings that will be friends for life.


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have to agree w/ piney,

 Everyone should really try to attend a smf gathering at least once.

 You  don't have to be a grill master to attend . You just have to want to enjoy good food , good folks and good fun.

 We were looking forward to having all the host from fla. attend the S. La. gathering so that we could extend the same warm hospitality that is given us when we go to fla.

 but alas ,It did not work out that they all could attend.

 I know that Sherrie and I were a little apprihensive about attending our first gathering .

 We drove 7 hrs to go to a place out in the middle of the woods to meet folks we had only talked to on the WWW.

 Like sandy said "we would kick our kids butts for doing something like this".

 But the first one we attended in Fla. was great and now we have done what is hopefully the first of many here in La.

Please make plans to attend  a gathering in your area or take a short vacation and attend one across the country.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 11, 2010)

The only reason we didn't do a chuckie is about half way through my cutting and spicing of the pork and beef for the Moinks I turned around to put the second chuckie in the fridge and relized that it to had already gone into the mixing bowl.  Now I have 20lbs of seasoned ground beef/pork in the freezer.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 11, 2010)

What a blast! Great pictures too! I sure wish I could have been there. I'm going to get to one of these, it seems like it would be a blast to meet some of you fine folks in person! Thanks for sharing guys! The food looked amazing! I gained ten pounds looking at it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Now I'm really sorry I wasn't able to attend this years first of many LA Gatherings I'm sure. But the great money gods had something else planned for that money. But I'm really happy for the ones that did make it. It sounds like you have all had a great time and new friendships were fordged and the food was as good as I would image. Now I do think of those sticky (thinks Sandy) buns alot and the cajun (thanks Al and Bob) delights that we all enjoyed in the Fla gathering. Then you top this one off with a feast that could probally feed a large army you all make me feel bad but like the Gator are saying too. Wait till next year. But then a special "I'm Sorry" has to go out to Jerry who I left alone being the only Gator in the bunch in the land of Tiger's. I'm really glad that you'll had a good time and maybe I will grab a penny jar and start saving to next year.


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

Since i had printed out a recipe sheet for the gumbo to hand out at the gathering and didn't look at it b4 hand. ( only nthe ingrediants printed ,no directions) i will be posting the recipe sometime in the next few days on the site.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Bob cause you know I want that recipe it was some good stuff


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 11, 2010)

Well after a day at work and a nights sleep I just wanted to thank everyone who came and a special thanks to Al and Liz for being gracious hosts and allowing us to use their property.  It was good to see all of you again and meet Dickie and his wife.  Bob , Sandy will expect me to find the full recipe so give me a heads up please!


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 11, 2010)

Really missed all of ya's. Saw Liz post something on my FB page, and some pics too! Glad to see everything turned out great!!


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

sumosmoke said:


> Really missed all of ya's. Saw Liz post something on my FB page, and some pics too! Glad to see everything turned out great!!


Yea she posted something ,ALOT of somethings about bama going DOWN. Yes it turned out great ,We missed you!


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

Reci pe is posted in side dishes


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

OH HELL YEA I JUST GOT THE APPROVAL FROM THE BOSS TO ORDER MY LANG!!!!!!!

 Actually it was her idea . Lang 60 R on trailer or bubba 60R on trailer hmmmm?

 Going to do a lil research and order one of the 2. Thanks SMF and the louisiana gathering and shooter for bringing your lang.


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 11, 2010)

heck yea Eman. you'll be set with that bad boy. could start making some side money at farmers markets and festivals around town if you so desired


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> heck yea Eman. you'll be set with that bad boy. could start making some side money at farmers markets and festivals around town if you so desired


I so desire LOL


----------



## chefrob (Oct 11, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> Those with the small belt size are new to SMF and we are working hard to improve their health!  LOL


i knew this was going to be a good one!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 12, 2010)

eman said:


> OH HELL YEA I JUST GOT THE APPROVAL FROM THE BOSS TO ORDER MY LANG!!!!!!!
> 
> Actually it was her idea . Lang 60 R on trailer or bubba 60R on trailer hmmmm?
> 
> Going to do a lil research and order one of the 2. Thanks SMF and the louisiana gathering and shooter for bringing your lang.


Congrats my brother, When the boss jumps in and says do it, that is when we know life is good


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow what a spread, and it looks like the weather was perfect too.

Glad to hear it was a good time for all.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 12, 2010)

Too cool Bob.  Congrats.  You will love either but I have some thoughts on both we can talk about in private.


----------



## alblancher (Oct 12, 2010)

Lets see,

Now I have to make room for two Langs, a big green egg, and an offset.  Just having all those smokers running at the same time brings tears of joy to my eyes.  

Rick please share your conversation about the smokers with me,  Liz is saying she wants one also.

Al


----------

